

Sailing Stones - hardik
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sailing_stones

======
nollidge
This is a fantastic phenomenon.

Also, that black & white panorama picture [1] with the Milky Way is just
gorgeous, and big enough for multi-screen wallpaper as well.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Deathvalleysky_nps_big.jpg>

------
proemeth
"I had reached the age of six hundred and fifty miles."

------
nazgulnarsil
maybe the desert in aggregate is a boltzmann brain.

 _This leads to the Boltzmann brain concept: If our current level of
organization, having many self-aware entities, is a result of a random
fluctuation, it is much less likely than a level of organization which is only
just able to create a single self-aware entity. For every universe with the
level of organization we see, there should be an enormous number of lone
Boltzmann brains floating around in unorganized environments. This refutes the
observer argument above: the organization I see is vastly more than what is
required to explain my consciousness, and therefore it is highly unlikely that
I am the result of a stochastic fluctuation.

The Boltzmann brain paradox is that it is more likely that a brain randomly
forms out of the chaos with false memories of its life than that the universe
around us would have billions of self-aware brains._

~~~
idlewords
Far, far more likely that you are. And I'm guessing a very baked Boltzmann
brain.

------
mcantor
I love this planet.

